# New stabilizing tank



## GS-76 (Apr 1, 2019)

Just picked up this tank. It will do up to a 44” 4” x 4” block. Made from stainless steel aircraft hydraulic cylinder casing. I have to get a pump yet. On this one you vacuum first then pressurize to 120-140 psi. Looking forward to getting it all set up.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 1, 2019)

That's a lot of resin right there - Good luck with it!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 2, 2019)

Very interesting, keep us posted as you do some casting.


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 2, 2019)

You sir are the Optimus Prime of Casting!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GS-76 (Apr 2, 2019)

Well I don’t know about the Prime thing, but as I am just getting started on this. I mainly want it for Bow risers and knife scales, grips. It will let me do bigger size blocks and then cut to size. I will post some pics in a couple months after I have the pump and play with it for a bit.


----------

